# Coat supplement?



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone
Do you as a normal routine give your dogs a supplement for their coats? 
Also, how often should goldens be bathed? Reason I'm asking - my dogs' idea of a bath is to jump in a trough of water after they come off the field. Since the activities that I will be pursuing with the golden will be a bit different than with the border collies, I wonder how often they need to be bathed. 
I am of the school that the less bathing the better, but that has been for my Heinz 57s and my BCs. I am preparing for a new breed. 
Do you use an oatmeal shampoo or something gentler?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I give Daisy a raw egg a couple times a week, they really do make a difference. I noticed awhile back that her coat was getting flaky and dull. As soon as I started giving her raw eggs again, the flakes disappeared and her coat is beautiful again. I couldn't definitively prove that it's because of the eggs but I sure do think that's it


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what my grandfather did with his dogs. Do you think it would lose it effect if it's cooked?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

All three of our dogs get 1000 mg of omega 3 fish oil capsules every day. We use the human grade Spring Valley brand.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> All three of our dogs get 1000 mg of omega 3 fish oil capsules every day. We use the human grade Spring Valley brand.


We're in the fish oil camp too. Also use human grade -- I just checked the bottle and I bought Sundown, but I will buy anything that is on special. I bought 1200 mg this time, but I had been using 1000 mg before. I'm sure I bought the 1200 mg because it was on sale.

Since Mac is being shown in conformation, I also supplement with Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly coat supplement--it has helped with the shedding a lot. On average, she's routinely bathed once a month.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I need to start bathing Ranger more. He's only had about 3 baths in the year I've had him and I think he'd look nicer if he was bathed a little more frequently. Not to mention he sleeps in my bed so I'd like him to be a little cleaner.

For his coat, he gets a raw egg a few times a week plus fish oil capsules twice a day. I just bought some earthbath shampoo/conditioner - hopefully that'll make his coat gleam a little more!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I can certainly do those. And bathing once a month doesn't sound like it would strip oils from the coat.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rappwizard said:


> We're in the fish oil camp too. Also use human grade -- I just checked the bottle and I bought Sundown, but I will buy anything that is on special. I bought 1200 mg this time, but I had been using 1000 mg before. I'm sure I bought the 1200 mg because it was on sale.
> 
> Since Mac is being shown in conformation, I also supplement with Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly coat supplement--it has helped with the shedding a lot. On average, she's routinely bathed once a month.


 
is this it?

http://www.iodogs.com/c-17-no-91-royal-jelly-coat-supplement.aspx


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I think I need to start bathing Ranger more. He's only had about 3 baths in the year I've had him and I think he'd look nicer if he was bathed a little more frequently. Not to mention he sleeps in my bed so I'd like him to be a little cleaner.
> 
> For his coat, he gets a raw egg a few times a week plus fish oil capsules twice a day. I just bought some earthbath shampoo/conditioner - hopefully that'll make his coat gleam a little more!


 
yeah - finding bits of alfalfa all over the sheets is a bit of a pain....:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I use salmon oil, 100mg, human grade.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.iodogs.com/c-17-no-91-royal-jelly-coat-supplement.aspx


Yep, you found it quick!

Mac seems to like it alot; I have never tasted it, but I wonder if it tastes sweet in any way? She twirls around and plops down in a flash waiting for the food dish when she sees me put a spoonful in her kibble (she gets 1 tbsp one time a day).


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL!!! yeah, been online all day looking for golden retriever specific literature and information....if I do get in on the Delmarva litter I only have two months left, and there is a lot to get and I still haven't gone to a breed club event. I'm way behind where I need to be.
Since I hope to get into animal assisted therapy this puppy will be bathed with a lot of frequency, and I don't want to strip his/her coat. I like the fish oil and egg ideas. I used to give my Cassie a coat supplement because her coat tended to be very flyaway, but I can't find that brand now. I stopped when her adult coat came in full-on.
It was a white bottle with something-oil in the name. Can't remember for the life of me. That was about ten years ago.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I bathe mine once a week (or more if needed--I live by the river and usually let it go a week, but not always). I have given fish oil before, but ran out and have not bought a new bottle yet. I also give hard-boiled eggs once of twice a week.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use the icelandic salmon oil, it comes in the liquid form and you just pump it on there food.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> I use the icelandic salmon oil, it comes in the liquid form and you just pump it on there food.


I use this too and really like it. I used to give Rocky Spring Valley (Meg3) gel caps (same ones I take) but I was concerned that he was having a reaction to the gel cap itself. I like the aluminum bottle and the large 33 oz size lasts several months and is very convenient.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I've heard a lot about icelandic salmon oil....there are a lot of ideas here! I'll see what petfooddirect carries.
Thank you, everyone! you're all so helpful, always!!!! makes a newbie feel welcome!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my guys on an Omega 3-6-9 supplement from Springtime Inc.
http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/omega_3_6_9/dogs

They each get two capsules a day.

I was surprised to see a difference in their coats in just about a week of being on this. Riley is a very light colored Golden and while his coat has always been soft, it didn't really have a shine to it. After about a week on this supplement, I could see a little bit of a shine.

It seems to be working very well for Gunner, too. The black on him has always been very glossy, but it feels softer now, too.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I give Omega 3 supplements - fish oil, specifically salmon, mackeral and anchovy. It works wonders in my opinion. In the winter I give 2 capsules a day (or 2000mg) and in the summer I work up until I double that amount as Katie gets allergies in late summer/early fall and she swims a lot more frequently. I find in addition to the nice shiney coat, they help with inflammation associated with allergic conditions and help in the prevention of hotspots (especially those related to swimmers ear!).
I usually buy a good quality oil in capsule form (as I can control dosage) from a health food store. Just make sure it is not cod liver oil as my understanding is that this is more for vitamin D. Any kind of salmon oil is fine. When beginning start slowly as some dogs can get lose stools. Right now I am slowing amping up Katie's intake daily to prepare her for allergy season. 
From what I understand Omega 3's are usually what is lacking most in a dogs diet, and they're the most beneficial of all the oils. But a good 3-6-9 blend would also be very good.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I use the icelandic salmon oil, it comes in the liquid form and you just pump it on there food.


 
Same here - and if you get on thier frequent buyer program you can save quite a lot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I bathe our crew every week-10 days. It actually helps keep their skin and coat in great shape ( think of the show dogs who are bathed at least that often). I swear by the eqyss micro-tek shampoo (diluted). If you do a search, you will see my testimonials ad nauseum! lol

Anne (Dallas Gold) and I went to a seminar a few months ago given by a vet who specializes in sports medicine and she said omega 3's (in fish oil form) are the one supplement she recommends across the board. Her dose is 300 mg of DHA/EPA (which is different from total omega 3 count) per 10 lb of body weight. For our crew that means 1800-2000 mg EPA/DHA daily. Fish oil purity is most important too..... check to make sure it is tested for heavy metals and PCB's. I have been using the liquid Carlson's Finest Fish Oil for both DH and me and the puppers. I'm also looking into the Oma Pure as it is tested highly along with the Nordic Naturals ( which would be prohibitively expensive for as many as we are dosing).


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a Carlson's fan myself. Will need to get Maggie on this after reading the great input on this thread!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I swear by the eqyss micro-tek shampoo (diluted). If you do a search, you will see my testimonials ad nauseum! lol


Thank you. I'll try that one too. What are the ratios when you say diluted?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When Cody was having severe skin issues, I was using full strength, then 1:2. Now it varies from 1:3 to 1:5 or so. I just eyeball it in my squirt bottle. I'm one that likes lather and even at the 1:5 it gives me that. It is also one that rinses very easily and completely. For itchy skin or infections, just use a stronger dose and let it sit on them for a few minutes.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I love "Inflight" . http://inflightcoatformula.com/


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone on all the info!!!

borzoimom - gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley just had his "college interview" with a professional show handler yesterday, and she said he needs a bath once or twice a week, and she liked fish oil as well but a lower dose bc it can lead to bleeding just like asprin. No collar to break hair on the ruff, no pin brushes, hold hair gently backwards and then brush it back down in small sections in the proper direction to reach the undercoat. . .


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> All three of our dogs get 1000 mg of omega 3 fish oil capsules every day. We use the human grade Spring Valley brand.


Same here. Seems to help.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley just had his "college interview" with a professional show handler yesterday, and she said he needs a bath once or twice a week, and she liked fish oil as well but a lower dose bc it can lead to bleeding just like asprin. No collar to break hair on the ruff, no pin brushes, hold hair gently backwards and then brush it back down in small sections in the proper direction to reach the undercoat. . .


On the fish oil, what dosage would she recommend then?

Also, on the collar - I'm hesitant to not have a collar on my dogs....does she also not approve of a rolled leather collar? I don't use flat collars, just these rolled leather collars - would these break a golden's hair also? 
http://www.handcrafteddogcollars.com/Jasper_Classic_Rolled_Leather_Dog_Collar_p/hcdcjasperrolled.htm


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We bathe weekly (more, sometimes for the dogs being shown). As for coat supplements, the only one I've used with any result is Johnny Be Good "Coat Booster".
Also, never brush or comb a dry dog - use a mister bottle with water and a couple of drops of conditioner and spritz before combing or brushing.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW I have a lot to learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley just had his "college interview" with a professional show handler yesterday, and she said he needs a bath once or twice a week, and she liked fish oil as well but a lower dose bc it can lead to bleeding just like asprin. No collar to break hair on the ruff, no pin brushes, hold hair gently backwards and then brush it back down in small sections in the proper direction to reach the undercoat. . .


The bleeding risk doesn't concern me much. There are some bleeding time studies that indicate that large amounts (over 3g per day for humans) increase bleeding time slightly, but when you actually study real-world blood loss in humans, it doesn't seem to do anything unless the dosing is absolutely massive. I wouldn't hesitate to give a dog 1000/mg a day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I asked the sports med vet about the anticoagulant effect of the omega 3's and she said it was not a concern for her. She does not advocate taking them off of it before surg or dental care, which, to me spoke volumes. Worry wart that I am, I did take Maggie off hers for a few days before her routine dental though.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> The bleeding risk doesn't concern me much. There are some bleeding time studies that indicate that large amounts (over 3g per day for humans) increase bleeding time slightly, but when you actually study real-world blood loss in humans, it doesn't seem to do anything unless the dosing is absolutely massive. I wouldn't hesitate to give a dog 1000/mg a day.


I've been a little concerned about the increased risk of bleeding, too. If 1,000mg a day seems to be safe, what dosage of this supplement would you feel comfortable with?
http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/omega_3_6_9/dogs

They call for 3 softgels per day. Right now, my guys are given 2.


----------



## blitzer12 (May 28, 2010)

100 % Natural For Pets and ENP Glucosamine Joint Skin & Coat Kennel Kelp Vetraceuticals Supplements all Holistic Products All provide Superlative results


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Lilliam (and welcome to Goldenhood . In terms of bathing, also look into the Tomlyn line of shampoos, particularly their Pearls Au Lait Milk Bath and NovaPearls products. In addition to working wonders on coats and skins, they are designed to release conditioners over time, keeping the skin/coat conditioned and freshened for an extended time (weeks) which can cut down on bathing if that's an issue for you. Generally though, as has already been stated, bathing frequently should not present a problem if you use a gentle shampoo.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley just had his "college interview" with a professional show handler yesterday, and she said he needs a bath once or twice a week, and she liked fish oil as well but a lower dose bc it can lead to bleeding just like asprin. No collar to break hair on the ruff, no pin brushes, hold hair gently backwards and then brush it back down in small sections in the proper direction to reach the undercoat. . .


Some veterinary professesionals warn pancreatitis can be a concern with fish oil excess. In terms of clotting effects, would suggest that anyone with a dog with planned surgery/procedure consult their vet beforehand for advise (at most, they'd say hold off a week or so, but, depending on the procedure, sometimes don't as the oils can also keep inflammation down). 

p.s. What brush type did your handler recommend for your Golden? Do the pin brushes break the hair?


----------

